

Top Performance Problems taken from Zappos, Monster, Thomson and Co - yarapavan
http://blog.dynatrace.com/2010/06/15/top-10-performance-problems-taken-from-zappos-monster-and-co/

======
rclaycoke
Even though it's an awesome list and looks like a tasty menu for a
performance/optimization nut, it can also pretty much serve as a list of
things not to worry about until you have some traction/users: reader beware!
:-)

~~~
dcreemer
I wouldn't necessarily say "not to worry about it" -- though I agree with your
point. For example problem #1 -- "too many database calls" (and the related #4
"wrong use of O/R mappers") are good warnings to those either just starting
out in a new project, or in web development at all. Sure -- don't go crazy
optimizing your app just yet, but for goodness sakes -- turn on SQL query time
reporting and have a glance at what your app is doing...

------
timcederman
I'm surprised that the Monster section was about their AJAX performance.
Theirs is a notoriously slow .NET implementation. The far more interesting
performance problem is scaling their contextual search engine (acquired with
Trovix.com).

------
ewams
Nothing in there about planning and management? In big projects that usually
seems to be the major downfall. A technology problem is not always
specifically a technology problem.

